# सामान्य मंच > आओ कुछ जान लें ! > पाक कला >  आपकी रसोई के लिए अद्भूत उपकरण

## anita

*


ऐसे उपकरण जो रसोई में आपकी बहुत मदद कर सकते है*

----------


## anita



----------


## anita



----------


## anita



----------


## anita



----------


## anita



----------


## anita



----------


## anita



----------


## anita



----------


## anita



----------


## anita



----------


## anita



----------


## Kamal Ji

नए सूत्र की बधाई..

मैं किन शब्दों में इन उपकरणों
की तारीफ़ करू?

बेमिसाल, बेहद उम्दा हैं।
अभी मुझे और इंतज़ार है।

----------


## sushilnkt

अब ऐसी ऐसी मशीन आएगी। 


तो घर की महिला काहे काम करेगी। 


वैसे ही आज कल की महिलाये आलसी होती जा रही है। 


अरे कम से कम उसको घर का काम कर के हैल्थ से तो सही रहे दीजिये।

----------


## satya_anveshi

सही बात सुशील जी!!! लिटिल लिटिल हेल्प करने वाले उपकरण तो ठीक है जो काम में हेल्प करे...
बट वो उपकरण खराब है जो काम करके ही देदे।

----------


## anita

यहाँ पे ऐसा कौनसा उपकरण आप लोगो को ऐसा लग रहा है 

जिसे प्रयोग करने से महिलाये आलसी हो जाएगी ?




> अब ऐसी ऐसी मशीन आएगी। 
> 
> 
> तो घर की महिला काहे काम करेगी। 
> 
> 
> वैसे ही आज कल की महिलाये आलसी होती जा रही है। 
> 
> 
> अरे कम से कम उसको घर का काम कर के हैल्थ से तो सही रहे दीजिये।





> सही बात सुशील जी!!! लिटिल लिटिल हेल्प करने वाले उपकरण तो ठीक है जो काम में हेल्प करे...
> बट वो उपकरण खराब है जो काम करके ही देदे।

----------


## satya_anveshi

> यहाँ पे ऐसा कौनसा उपकरण आप लोगो को ऐसा लग रहा है 
> 
> जिसे प्रयोग करने से महिलाये आलसी हो जाएगी ?


मैं तो अपनी वो क्षमता दिखा रहा था.. दूर का सोच पाने वाली... बोले तो दूरदर्शिता.. :eek:
अभी तक कोई डिवाइस आपने नहीं बताया बट जल्दी ही वो दिख जाता...

----------


## ashwanimale

मैं किन शब्दों में इन उपकरणों
की तारीफ़ करू?

बेमिसाल, बेहद उम्दा हैं।
अभी मुझे और इंतज़ार है।

* लाjवाब सूत्र

कहां मिलेंगे उपकरण ये

पता भी खोज निकालिये प्लीज

----------


## Kamal Ji

> मैं किन शब्दों में इन उपकरणों
> की तारीफ़ करू?
> 
> बेमिसाल, बेहद उम्दा हैं।
> अभी मुझे और इंतज़ार है।
> 
> * लाjवाब सूत्र
> 
> कहां मिलेंगे उपकरण ये
> ...


माले सर....... चीटिंग नाही चाल्वे.

----------


## Kamal Ji



----------


## Kamal Ji



----------


## Kamal Ji



----------


## Kamal Ji



----------


## Kamal Ji



----------


## Kamal Ji



----------


## Kamal Ji



----------


## Kamal Ji



----------


## Kamal Ji



----------


## Kamal Ji



----------


## Kamal Ji



----------


## Kamal Ji



----------


## Kamal Ji



----------


## Kamal Ji



----------


## Kamal Ji



----------


## Kamal Ji



----------


## Kamal Ji



----------


## Kamal Ji



----------


## anita



----------


## anita



----------


## anita



----------


## anita

.........................

----------


## anita

....................................

----------


## anita

....................................

----------


## ashwanimale

> माले सर....... चीटिंग नाही चाल्वे.


अनीता जी अब के नये अपडेट भी अच्छे हैं। 



* bhai ji, बड़े यदि कुछ कहे या करें 
तो छोटो को पूरा हक है कि नया इन्वेंशन करने की बजाये नकल टीप लें, हें हें हंू हा हा।
उम्मीद है हर अच्छी बात कापी करने की इजाजत परमानेंनटली मिल जायेगी।

----------


## ashwanimale

अरे ! आज कोई नया उपकरण नहीं देखने को मिला। खेद

----------


## anita

.................

----------


## anita

.....................

----------


## anita

...............

----------


## anita

.......................

----------


## anita

...........................

----------


## anita

............................

----------


## anita

.........................

----------


## anita

....................

----------


## anita

.............................

----------


## ashwanimale

वाह ! आज तो अपडेट मौजूद हैं।

शुक्रिया अनीता जी

----------


## anita



----------


## anita



----------


## anita



----------


## anita



----------


## Aeolian

बहुत बढ़िया ..
मुझे लहसुन - छिलंता  चाहिए ..


नखलऊ में मिलता है क्या ..
या फिर नोएडा दिल्ली में ही मिलेगा ..
मुझे तो चाहिए ही चाहिए ..

----------


## anita

लहसुन पिसवा भी ले लो जी

----------


## anita

..............................

----------


## anita

.............................

----------


## anita

.......................

----------


## anita



----------


## anita



----------


## anita



----------


## anita



----------


## anita



----------


## anita



----------


## anita



----------


## anita



----------


## Aeolian

> Attachment 902965
> 
> लहसुन पिसवा भी ले लो जी


पीस क्या ख़ाक लेंगे जब औज़ार ही नहीं मिलेंगे ..
अपना खल्लर कुटना और सिलबट्टा ही बढ़िया हैं ..




बढ़िया सामग्री है ... धन्यवाद ..

----------


## anita

...............................

----------


## anita

................................

----------


## anita

..................................

----------


## anita

..........................

----------


## anita

.............................

----------


## anita

..................................

----------


## Aeolian

बढ़िया हैं .. 
आँख ही सेंकना है ..
मिलना तो है नहीं ऐसी वस्तुएं ..

----------


## jadooo

कृपया इन उपकरणों के नाम का भी उल्लेख कीजिये ताकि इन्हें ऑनलाइन सर्च किया जा सके |
यदि सुविधाजनक हो तो इन उपकरणों को प्रयोग करने कि विधि भी बताएं ,कई चीज़े बिलकुल समझ नहीं आई |
सूत्र अतिउत्तम एवं उपयोगी है ,सूत्रधार को अनेकोनेक धन्यवाद |

----------


## anita



----------


## anita

> कृपया इन उपकरणों के नाम का भी उल्लेख कीजिये ताकि इन्हें ऑनलाइन सर्च किया जा सके |
> यदि सुविधाजनक हो तो इन उपकरणों को प्रयोग करने कि विधि भी बताएं ,कई चीज़े बिलकुल समझ नहीं आई |
> सूत्र अतिउत्तम एवं उपयोगी है ,सूत्रधार को अनेकोनेक धन्यवाद |


कोशिश करेंगे मित्र

----------


## anita



----------


## anita



----------


## anita



----------


## anita

............................

----------


## anita

............................

----------


## anita

...................................

----------


## anita

.................................................

----------


## anita

................................

----------


## anita

..................................................  ...............

----------


## anita

पिज़्ज़ा कटर

----------


## anita

.................................

----------


## anita

........................................

----------


## anita

बोतल होल्डर

----------


## anita



----------


## anita



----------


## anita



----------


## anita



----------


## anita



----------


## Hex7111

इससे आखिर होता क्या है पाथ जी

----------


## Aeolian

> इससे आखिर होता क्या है पाथ जी


बढ़िया किचनवेयर हैं ..

----------


## Aeolian

बढ़िया किचनवेयर हैं .. 
thanks..

----------


## anita



----------


## anita



----------


## anita

*​*रसोई  के लिए तो नहीं है पर मददगार है

----------


## anita



----------


## anita



----------


## Bhai G

*बढ़िया है जी ...............*

----------


## anita



----------


## anita



----------


## anita



----------


## anita



----------


## anita



----------


## anita



----------


## anita



----------


## anita



----------


## anita



----------


## anita



----------


## anita



----------


## anita



----------


## anita



----------


## anita



----------


## anita



----------


## anita



----------


## anita



----------


## anita



----------


## anita



----------


## anita



----------


## anita



----------


## anita



----------


## anita



----------


## anita



----------


## anita



----------


## anita



----------


## anita



----------


## anita



----------


## anita



----------


## anita



----------


## anita

..............................

----------


## anita

.................................

----------


## anita

\\...........................

----------


## anita



----------


## anita



----------


## anita



----------


## anita



----------


## anita



----------


## anita



----------


## anita



----------


## anita



----------


## anita



----------


## anita



----------


## Varun.

बढ़िया है पर एक सवाल है ये सब मिलेंगे कहाँ ???

----------


## anita



----------


## anita



----------


## anita



----------


## anita



----------


## anita



----------


## anita



----------


## anita



----------


## anita



----------


## anita



----------


## anita



----------


## anita



----------


## anita



----------


## anita



----------


## anita



----------


## anita



----------


## anita



----------


## anita



----------


## anita



----------


## anita



----------


## anita



----------


## anita



----------


## anita



----------


## DIWANA DON

> 





> 





> 





> 




अद्भुत , अनोखे , लाजवाब ।

----------


## anita

.......................

----------


## anita

.............................

----------


## anita

..........................

----------


## anita

........................

----------


## anita

..............................

----------


## anita

........................

----------


## Bhai G

अद्भुत , अनोखे, शानदार .....

----------


## anita

> अद्भुत , अनोखे, शानदार .....



धन्यवाद आपका

----------


## anita

..............................

----------


## anita

...............................

----------


## anita

लो जी अब ऐसे ही दबा दबा कर निकाल लो जी चाहे वो टूथपेस्ट हो या सॉस या कुछ और ऐसा ही

----------


## anita

..............................

----------


## anita

...............................

----------


## anita

..............................

----------


## anita

बर्फ जमाने के लिए

----------


## anita

.................................

----------


## anita

......................

----------


## anita

............................

----------


## anita

अंड्डे उबालने के लिए

----------


## anita

फ्रिज में लगाने के लिए

इसे अन्य कार्यो में भी प्रयोग किया जा सकता है

----------

